# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Iglesias de España

## perdiguera

Como no hay ningún hilo de este tema abro este, que bien pudiese subdividirse en otros, geográficos, estilos, categoría etc.

Comienzo con la iglesia d eun pequeño pueblo perteneciente al municipio de Perelada en el Alto Ampurdán, llamado Vilanova de la Muga.

El nombre cuanto menos es gracioso, Vilanova quiere decir villa nueva, de hace poco o reconstruida, pues bien los primeros datos que se tiene de la iglesia que fotografié son del siglo IX es decir hace unos 1.200 años, ayer. Claro que por entonces ya pasaba el río Muga por allí y como está en una zona inundable con la avenida de 500 años es posible que el río se la llevara hace más tiempo y fuese reconstruida.

El pueblo, de unos 200 habitantes, tiene esta iglesia y el Muga como principal reclamo turístico y como el río ya lo vimos hace días ahora toca la iglesia.

En este pueblo no hay castillo por lo que sólo pongo imágenes de la iglesia del siglo XI al XIII y aquí van.













Más información en este enlace

http://www.artmedieval.net/castella/...ova%20muga.htm

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente idea perdiguera.

Tengo que buscar, de iglesias tengo muchas fotos, en casi todos los viajes he visto alguna interesante.

----------


## REEGE

Buena idea Perdiguera, intentaré aportar mi granito de arena en éste tema que aunque no me guste mucho acudir a ellas si que creo en alguien que nos mueve. Un saludo y estupenda esa primera iglesia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buen hilo éste... en el futuro va a ser una buena fuente para el qué será, jeje  :Smile: 

En mi caso, tampoco soy muy asiduo a ellas precisamente, aunque de vez en cuando sí que fotografío algunas para el juego cuando estoy fuera.

----------


## perdiguera

He dudado en crear el hilo por las posibles connotaciones que pudiesen derivarse.
Al final lo he puesto como muestra de arquitectura, sin ningún otro añadido.
Yo también tengo bastante fondo de armario de muchas que he visitado en mis viajes.
Y tampoco soy usuario de las mismas, sólo las contemplo desde el punto de vista constructivo.

----------


## sergi1907

Yo no soy usuario de ellas, pero me gusta sentarme a solas en las pequeñas iglesias de los pueblos.
Creo que en la soledad y modestia de muchas de ellas me puedo relajar y meditar lejos del día a día.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas días.

Os voy a subir un par de fotos de la Iglesia de Acedera (pequeña localidad muy cercana a Orellana), que ha sido calificada como zona ZEPA (especial protección de aves), ya que en ella anida todos los años una colonia de cernícalos primilla (unas 50 parejas, en ocasiones), que próximamente os presentaré en un hilo que abriré para ello (la última vez que pasé por allí, hace dos semanas, aún no estaban los cernícalos). En varias ocasiones os he puesto fotos de otras aves en esta iglesia, aunque primeros planos, por lo que no se podía distinguir el templo. Aquí están las fotos:





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Recia mole, me gusta. y lo de los cernícalos impresionante.

----------


## perdiguera

Iglesia del Brull

De la iglesia originaria del siglo XI sólo queda el ábside central, habiéndose modificado en al menos dos ocasiones.

Se puede leer más en este enlace

http://www.romanicat.net/espanol/inv.../brull_esp.htm


Un día que había acabado de nevar me pasé por la carretera que atraviesa esta localidad y me paré para hacerle unas fotos a su iglesia. También descubrí las ruinas del castillo del que escasamente queda una pared.

La fachada 


El lateral sur


La parte trasera


Una parte de la antigua entrada


El castillo o lo que queda de él

----------


## REEGE

Bueno yo os pongo unas fotos de una de las mejores iglesias del mundo:
*LA DE VISO DEL MARQUES*!!







Bueno ya sabéis... a visitarla.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues como  se dice por Aragón: recia, recia parece que sea.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, vamos a aportar algo, concretamene, el Monasterio de Santa Clara, situado en Briviesca (Burgos). Tengo fotos de su interior, pero no del exterior, ya que desde el exterior las hice de noche mientras paseaba por la calle y por tanto no se ven muy allá, así que tomaré algunas fotos de la web.

Primero vamos con algo de info:




> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monaste...ra_(Briviesca)
> 
> El *Monasterio de Santa Clara* es un antiguo cenobio de monjas Clarisas situado en la localidad de Briviesca (Burgos). El conjunto monumental se compone del convento propiamente dicho, más la iglesia, un hospital y la denominada casa solariega. Construido en el siglo XVI, combina los estilos artísticos gótico isabelino y renacentista.
> 
> El monasterio fue mandado construir en 1511 para la rama femenina de la Orden de San Francisco por D. Mencía de Velasco, una de las seis hijas de los Condestables de Castilla D. Pedro Fernández III de Velasco y D. Mencía de Mendoza. Eligió para su establecimiento unos solares lindantes con el perímetro urbano, extramuros, denominados Vega de Valdeprado. En 1512 se colocó la primera piedra del que sería un gran conjunto de edificios, a los que más tarde se les adosó el Hospital de Nuestra Señora del Rosario. 
> 
> Como modelo arquitectónico se tomó el Monasterio de Santa Clara de Medina de Pomar, fundado por los Fernández de Velasco a principios del siglo XIV, panteón familiar y lugar en el que habitó y murió D. Mencía. En su testamento de 1517 la noble señora dejó constancia legal de la erección del convento y de su voluntad de ser enterrada en el mismo. En 1523 fallecía D. Mencía y un año más tarde comenzaban las obras del monasterio propiamente dichas, ya que desde el acto fundacional de 1512 apenas se habían acometido obras. Pese a lo testado, D. Mencía fue inhumada en el monasterio de Medina de Pomar.
> 
> En 1931 la iglesia conventual fue declarada Monumento Histórico-Artístico Nacional. Por lo tanto, es asimismo Bien de Interés Cultural (BIC).
> ...


Vamos con unas fotos del exterior, tomadas de wikipedia:





Y ahora, vamos con tres fotos del interior del mismo, esta vez sí son de mi autoría.







Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Esta iglesia se encuentra en ruinas, no se si estará prevista su restauración como se está haciendo con los restos del castillo.







Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Especialmente dedicada al amigo Perdiguera para recordarle su paso por este lugar ... entre otros, claro.

Hay mucha documentación e información sobre este templo románico y hoy me parece apropiado compartir con todos este enlace tan elaborado y de gran importancia. Así al menos lo considero.


http://www.turgalicia.es/fotos/IMAGE...ebo/index.html

Que lo disfruteis.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias amigo por hacerme recordar momentos tan especiales como los que viví en esa zona tan al sur de Lugo.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de esta iglesia.















Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Calatravo

Sergi, tienes fotos del interior? Más que nada por el retablo....

Esa iglesia contiene en el retablo mayor una valiosa obra de un pintor aragonés llamado Pedro de Aponte, que posteriormente pasó a Navarra. Sus obras sólo se conservan en una zona geográfica relativamente reducida: Olite, Ágreda, Grañén, Cintruénigo...


Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

Si lo pensamos, las iglesias guardan una cierta relación con nuestro foro. Hay unas cuantas de éstas sumergidas bajo el agua en los embalses, ¿verdad?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

> Sergi, tienes fotos del interior? Más que nada por el retablo....
> 
> Esa iglesia contiene en el retablo mayor una valiosa obra de un pintor aragonés llamado Pedro de Aponte, que posteriormente pasó a Navarra. Sus obras sólo se conservan en una zona geográfica relativamente reducida: Olite, Ágreda, Grañén, Cintruénigo...
> 
> 
> Saludos


Lo siento, pero como casi todas las iglesias que he podido visitar, estaba cerrado con llave.

Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Dos iglesias de la visita de la semana pasada.

La primera es una ermita en Aneto, la de San Clemente (Sant Climent en catalán).

La segunda es la iglesia de Estopiñán del Castillo, el cual se puede apreciar al fondo.

----------


## Azuer

Bueno, pues voy a aprovechar este hilo para promocionar un poco mi pueblo. Ahí van unas foticos de la iglesia.

"La Iglesia, construida entre 1713 y 1729, es una de las mejores del barroco final de la provincia. Su planta es de cruz griega cubierta con una cúpula ochavada, majestuosa en su exterior, flanqueada por cuatro torres con figuras de difícil significado en su base. Muy interesante es su portada-retablo dentro de un arco rehundido, con cuerpo inferior de columnas toscanas y superior de columnas salomónicas, sobre paramento almohadillado; en el centro un relieve de Cristo y el milagro de los ladrones. La fachada lateral posee una representación de Santiago Matamoros en la portada." (Guía de Castilla-La Mancha)

----------


## Azuer

Y como la iglesia de San Carlos no se puede entender sin su Plaza Mayor, a la que se accede por tres arcos de ladrillo en tres de sus flancos, me vais a permitir la licencia de subir también algunas fotos de la misma, formada por soportales de columnas toscanas que sostienen pisos de galerías de dinteles, zapatas y balaustres de madera.

Espero que os guste.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosa iglesia y plaza, yo por suerte al vivir cerquita de allí, la he visitado unas cuantas veces y además tuve una prima allí de maestra varios años...
Ciudad Real tiene bonitas cosas que ofrecer al visitante...jejeje
Ya sabéis.

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto del interior, me hubiera gustado hacer más, pero se estaba preparando un entierro y no quise molestar






Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera



----------


## perdiguera

Tres iglesias del recorrido

Barbens





La Pobla de Cérvoles






La Pobla de Cérvoles

----------


## perdiguera

Una paradita para ver una joya románica, bastante restaurada pero manteniendo algunas cosas originales.
Las pinturas del interior, algunas son originales y otras han sido restauradas en tiempos anteriores. Algunas de las columnas están desplomadas y presentan una perspectiva poco tranquilizante.
Fuera y junto a la iglesia quedan restos del castillo, como esa torre o unos trozos de la muralla que también se puede ver.
Asimismo el pequeño cementerio junto a la iglesia como en tiempos antiguos.

----------


## Luján

No me gusta cómo ha quedado el interior. Parece un pastiche de estilos y materiales. Que si madera, que si cristal, que si piedra.....

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

En un pueblecito de Albacete, de la comarca de la Manchuela, Villar de Ves, hay un barrio que se llama del Santuario y que está apartado uns cinco kilómetros del citado núcleo.
Este barrio está encima del embalse del Molinar y tiene un santuario dedicado al Cristo de la vida, bonita advocación; el lugar ya estuvo habitado años atrás como demuestran esos lienzos de muralla de castillo de época musulmana.
Unas cuantas fotos de la zona nos harán ver mejor lo comentado.







¿Porqué se tiene que ensuciar el patrimonio? ¿de verdad se consigue algo escribiendo en esos carteles? lo único que te llevas es la sensación de que estaba dañado, de lo que ponía ni te acuerdas a los dos minutos. A ver si lo dejan de una vez en paz.





Esta cueva, más bien un abrigo, estaba debajo del recinto amurallado.

----------


## sergi1907



----------


## perdiguera

Iglesia de Bagergue

Bagergue también tiene iglesia, románica en sus principios, bastante restaurada en el interior y con la puerta de entrada marcada con la fecha de, supongo, colocación.

----------


## perdiguera

Iglesia de Unha.

Unha es otro pueblecito junto a Salardú y aunque el pueblo no es tan bonito como Bagergue sí que tiene, para mi gusto, una iglesia más bonita, al menos por fuera que es lo que pude ver.

Unas imágenes.

----------


## sergi1907

Del exterior no he podido hacer, llovía bastante












Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

*Iglesia de Jauja (Córdoba)*

Esta Iglesia fue construida por orden del Marqués de Comares, de la Casa de Medinaceli, en 1779, y bendecida en 1789.
En ella fue bautizado el famoso bandolero José María "el tempranillo" (natural de esta localidad), cuya partida de Bautismo se conserva en sus archivos.

Estas son unas vistas de la fachada principal.











Vista del lateral izquierdo.



Desde atrás. En la parte superior se puede ver el pueblo de Badolatosa (Sevilla)





Vista del lateral derecho.



Campanario con sus inquilinos.



Mas tarde pondré otras fotos del interior.

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer me dio tiempo de pasar por la Seo de Urgell y hacerle una visita a su catedral y a la iglesia de San Lorenzo anexa.

Unas cuantas fotos















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

----------


## perdiguera

Ermita Cervelló

Ermita de Santa María de estilo románico y piedra de rodeno, como la mayoría de las de la zona.

Está sobre un promontorio y no hay mucha distancia para poder hacer fotos de lejos.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-feb-2015),FEDE (15-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (11-may-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Iglesia de Santa María

Esta iglesia románica de los siglos XI y XII es de una sola nave y además tiene una cripta y un claustro pequeño y con forma muy irregular.

La torre destaca desde la lejanía por su altura.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-feb-2015),FEDE (15-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (11-may-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Samitier

Cuando vas de Aínsa hacia el embalse de Mediano por la carretera, a mano izquierda aparece una torre de estilo lombardo que te hace parar y hacerle unas fotos.

Se trata de la torre de la antigua iglesia de San Miguel del publecico de Samitier.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-feb-2015),FEDE (15-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Castejón del Puente.
Desde la autovía Huesca Lleida se ve en lo alto de un cerro cercano una construcción de una iglesia, dedicada a la Asunción de nuestra Señora,  y un excelente mirador sobre el paisaje del Somontano, la ermita de la Bella y Monzón con su castillo entre otras cosas, y más lejos.
Hasta ahí fui y realicé unas cuantas imágenes.













Foto lejana de la ermita de la Bella desde la iglesia de Castejón.

----------


## perdiguera

Una serie de fotos de iglesias que he visitado en los últimos días:

Comenzamos por Durro con la iglesia de la natividad del siglo XII románica, con la característica de tener un porche con arcadas a levante.
La torre, a diferencia de las del siglo anterior, ha ganado huecos en su estructura.






















A continuación San Juan de la Peña monasterio oscense que tiene dos iglesias una mozárabe (siglos VII-VIII) y otra románica (siglo XI) con un claustro muy reconstruido.
El lugar estaba cerrado en el momento de la visita por lo que no pude hacer fotos del interior.





















Viene ahora Santa Cruz de la Serós que tiene dos iglesias románicas. Ambas del siglo XI y de estilo lombardo.

Santa María, que fue monasterio y San Caprasio. 










Seguirá en otro momento.

----------

F. Lázaro (21-nov-2013),FEDE (15-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (11-may-2014),Los terrines (21-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Monasterio de Leyre.

El monasterio de Leyre, situado en el término municipal de Yesa, es un centro de clausura del cual se tiene conocimiento desde el siglo IX.
La iglesia es de los siglos XI en que se construyó y  se amplió y unas modificaciones del XII y el XVI. En ella se venera la imagen de la virgen de Leyre aunque la iglesia se llame de San Salvador.

Es de destacar la cripta y la cabecera con tres ábsides que son las primeras zonas edificadas en el siglo XI, románico y su ampliación también en el XI que transformó las tres naves en una sola también románica aunque no con el techo como ahora, sino de madera y a dos aguas. El techo gótico que se puede ver ahora es del siglo XII y la capilla lateral del XVI.

En esta iglesia están los restos de los primeros reyes de Navarra.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-nov-2013),Los terrines (25-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Colegiata de Santa María la Real.

La iglesia de Santa María la Real de Sangüesa, declarada Monumento Nacional en 1889, despliega una magnífica portada, auténtico retablo en piedra, considerada como una de las obras cumbre del románico en España. En ella se representa el Juicio Final.




















Iglesia de Santiago el Mayor.

La iglesia de Santiago, declarada Monumento Histórico Artístico en 1977. Es un bello ejemplo de transición del románico al gótico; al primer estilo corresponden los tres ábsides de la cabecera y la portada principal, mientras que en el siglo XIII se estructuraron las tres naves



















Iglesia de San Salvador.

Fundada por Doce Caballeros de Sangüesa fue levantada a finales del siglo XIII en estilo gótico para los vecinos del Barrio de “La Población”. Situada junto a la muralla muestra al exterior fuertes muros de piedra con potentes contrafuertes y altos ventanales apuntados. El pórtico fue construido en el siglo XVI para proteger la fachada




















Fuente: Oficina municipal de turismo, folleto explicativo.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-nov-2013),FEDE (15-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (11-may-2014),Los terrines (25-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Esta ermita está situada en lo alto de un monte a unos kilómetros de Sant Llorenç de Montgai y tiene unas vistas espectaculares.

Desde ella se ven las montañas de la sierra del Mont Roig, la llanura de la comarca de la Noguera y los embalses de Sant Llorenç y Gerb, las fotos de estos ya las he subido en su hilo correspondiente.



















Hay dos imágenes, una de la ermita de la Virgen de Montalegre y la otra de los restos del castillo que da nombre a esta ermita.

----------

HUESITO (15-ene-2014),Los terrines (15-ene-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (11-may-2014),HUESITO (12-may-2014),Jonasino (11-may-2014),Los terrines (11-may-2014),perdiguera (01-ago-2015),willi (12-may-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos de mi visita las pasadas navidades.









Un saludo :Smile:

----------

F. Lázaro (06-feb-2015),FEDE (06-feb-2015),HUESITO (07-feb-2015),perdiguera (01-ago-2015),willi (07-feb-2015)

----------


## titobcn

sergi es el Pilar en Zaragoza no?

Buenas fotos.

----------


## sergi1907

> sergi es el Pilar en Zaragoza no?
> 
> Buenas fotos.


Si, la lástima es que no dejan hacer fotos del interior.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si, la lástima es que no dejan hacer fotos del interior.


Pues vaya tontería, ni que se fuera a caer la Basílica, Catedral, o lo que sea...

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos de la iglesia de este pequeño pueblo de Tarragona









Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (02-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (02-ago-2015),HUESITO (02-ago-2015),Jonasino (01-ago-2015),Los terrines (01-ago-2015),perdiguera (01-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

De estructura está chula, pero las restauraciones o posteriores ampliaciones podrían disimularlas un poco mejor.

Podían haberle puesto la fachada nueva con piedra o algo, que no cante tanto el contraste entre la piedra y el cemento llaneado.

----------


## Jonasino

¿Tienes fotos del interior? no encuentro por Internet

----------


## sergi1907

> ¿Tienes fotos del interior? no encuentro por Internet


No tuve tiempo de entrar, la próxima vez que vaya haré unas cuantas.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos de la iglesia de este pequeño pueblo situado junto a Riudecanyes.









Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (09-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (09-ago-2015),Jonasino (09-ago-2015),Los terrines (09-ago-2015),perdiguera (09-ago-2015),willi (09-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

El pueblo podrá ser pequeño, pero la iglesia de eso no tiene nada. Gracias sergi1907

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos de las dos iglesias de La Palma de Ebre.

Iglesia Románica







*Iglesia de la Virgen de la Asunción*








Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (12-sep-2015),HUESITO (25-ago-2015),Los terrines (12-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (12-sep-2015),HUESITO (13-sep-2015),Jonasino (12-sep-2015),Los terrines (12-sep-2015),perdiguera (13-sep-2015),termopar (12-sep-2015),titobcn (12-sep-2015),willi (13-sep-2015)

----------


## titobcn

Impresionantes fotos sergi, mira que he pasado cientos de veces por jaca, pero no me habia fijado en esta catedral, gracias sergi por las fotos, la proxima vez que pase por jaca ya se donde tengo que parar.

----------


## perdiguera

La iglesia románica de Santa María de Llucà, es una de mis preferidas de la provincia de Barcelona.
No por la iglesia en sí, que está bastante reconstruida, sino por el claustro, pequeño, armónico y tranquilizante.
Hoy he tenido la gran suerte de poder realizar la visita solo con el cura que me ha mostrado cosas que no conocía de la iglesia, como son la zona exterior del monasterio y la zona del museo, con pinturas originales de la iglesia.
Como he dicho se trata de un antiguo monasterio que seguía la regla de San Agustín y que se construyó hacia el siglo X aunque tuvo modificaciones en siglos posteriores. El claustro es original, excepto un capitel y algunas columnas.
Fuente: párroco y elaboración propia. 
Un pequeño reportaje de todo ello os muestro a continuación.

La fachada


La entrada al monasterio


El muro de cierre


El patio


Los restos de la antigua bodega excavada en la piedra arenisca.


Escalera de acceso al claustro y puerta de entrada al mismo


Arco gótico de la antigua bodega


El interior de una pequeña capilla que hay en el patio. Aquí, en una cueva que hay abajo a la izquierda, hoy está tapiada, apareció la talla de una imagen en madera, cuya reproducción está en el claustro; ya la veremos más adelante.


Entrada moderna a la capilla. Antes se entraba por un arco bajo que queda en la pared de la izquierda y hoy está tapiado.


Sigue

----------

F. Lázaro (25-sep-2015),HUESITO (25-sep-2015),Jonasino (24-sep-2015),sergi1907 (24-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Continúa.
Ahora vamos con el claustro:
Los pasillos son algo estrechos, lo que no permite sacar, con el móvil, todo él de una foto, así que he hecho fotografías parciales y de detalle.


Como veis había mucho sol. Las fotos están tal cual, sin fotosop.

El arco que se ve al fondo es diagonal, va del pilar de esquina al ángulo que forman las dos paredes.
 

El pozo, típico de estos claustros, no es centrado, ni el claustro regular.


Otra imagen con mucho sol. El arco desde otro lado.


Ahora desde debajo del arco


Ahora desde el lado opuesto, pero mirando hacia el patio.


La imagen que comentaba antes.


Unos fogones en piedra que están en el claustro.


Sepulcros con los restos de canónigos del s XIV


Continua.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-sep-2015),HUESITO (25-sep-2015),Jonasino (24-sep-2015),sergi1907 (24-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Vamos ahora con la iglesia por dentro.

Plano de planta de la iglesia, claustro y otras dependencias.


El coro y su lucernario.


Cúpula del ábside central


Capilla lateral izquierda, más reciente.


Capilla lateral derecha, más antigua.


Detalle de la herrería de la puerta original.


Altar, con una reproducción de la pintura original.


Vamos con algunas pinturas del museo.






Esto es todo.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-sep-2015),HUESITO (25-sep-2015),Jonasino (24-sep-2015),sergi1907 (24-sep-2015),willi (25-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que bonitos arcos. gracias

----------


## sergi1907

Magnífico reportaje.

Una gran suerte poder realizar la visita con alguien que te pueda mostrar todos los rincones.

----------


## perdiguera

No estuve todo el tiempo que quise, ya que llegaron tres ingleses y el cura se puso a hablar en inglés y decidí irme, tras comprar una secallona de muerte, por 7 €. Los curas siempre hacen negocio, aunque en este caso el producto realmente vale la pena.

----------


## sergi1907

Iglesia de Alforja


Iglesia de Prades


Las dos estaban cerradas

----------

frfmfrfm (15-nov-2015),HUESITO (16-nov-2015),Jonasino (16-nov-2015),Los terrines (15-nov-2015),willi (16-nov-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

El pueblo de Alquezar en Huesca, es uno de los pueblos bonitos de España y tiene una colegiata, dedicada a Santa María, elevada sobre un promontorio rocoso dominando el pueblo y sus contornos.

Unas pocas imágenes de una visita reciente.



















Sigue

----------

Jonasino (16-nov-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

----------

aberroncho (15-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (15-dic-2015),Jonasino (16-nov-2015),Los terrines (16-nov-2015),REEGE (28-dic-2015),sergi1907 (16-nov-2015),willi (14-dic-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

De esta iglesia sólo se conservan las ruinas, ya que fue destruida durante la guerra civil

----------

frfmfrfm (15-dic-2015),HUESITO (10-dic-2015),Jonasino (11-dic-2015),Los terrines (10-dic-2015),perdiguera (10-dic-2015),REEGE (28-dic-2015),willi (14-dic-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

En la localidad de Panillo, en Huesca, a unos 4 o 5 km del pueblo hay una finca donde se ha establecido una comunidad de monjes budistas.
En Wikipedia hay más información: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dag_Shang_Kagy%C3%BC

Cuando estuve pude hacerle unas fotos:
Primero el entorno, donde se ven unos chalets donde viven los monjes.





Ahora el exterior del templo











Unas del interior







Segun parece tiene bastante predicamento y hay bastante turismo que va a contemplar los actos que allí se realizan.

----------

embalses al 100% (16-dic-2015),F. Lázaro (15-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (15-dic-2015),HUESITO (15-dic-2015),Los terrines (15-dic-2015),REEGE (28-dic-2015),willi (22-dic-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Unas cuantas más.

Archivo Adjunto 16285

Archivo Adjunto 16286

Archivo Adjunto 16287

Esto es todo.

----------

embalses al 100% (16-dic-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ene-2016),HUESITO (28-dic-2015),Los terrines (27-dic-2015),perdiguera (28-dic-2015),REEGE (28-dic-2015),willi (29-dic-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Desde esta ermita se tienen unas vistas excelentes del embalse de Riba.roja y del campanario del antiguo pueblo de Fayón

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ene-2016),HUESITO (08-ene-2016),Jonasino (08-ene-2016),Los terrines (07-ene-2016),perdiguera (07-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),willi (09-ene-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

El Serrablo aragonés es una comarca que tiene como eje vertebrador el río Gállego.
En esta comarca hay una serie de iglesias, de entre los siglos X y XI, que algunos dicen que son de un estilo propio, otros románicas, otros una mezcla de mozárabe con visigótico, otros lombardas, es decir que hay opiniones para todos los gustos.
Pero todos ellos coinciden en que son preciosas y a mí me parece que aciertan.
Vamos, de norte a sur, a seguir un recorrido por las que pude visitar una primavera reciente.
La primera es San Bartolomé de Gavín, que está unos tres kilómetros al este del pueblo de Gavín.







La segunda es la de Orós Bajo, un pueblecito cerca de Escuer.







En tercer lugar tenemos la ermita de San Juan de Busa, perdida en mitad de un prado, cerca de la carretera local que recorre el margen izquierdo del Gállego. Tuve la suerte de que estaba abierta y pude entrar dentro.












Sigue.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ene-2016),HUESITO (18-ene-2016),Jonasino (18-ene-2016),Los terrines (18-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Continúo con la llamada "catedral" del Serrablo, la iglesia más grande de las de la zona y estilo: San Pedro de Lárrede.











Seguimos por Satué con su iglesia de San Andrés:







Acabamos en Isún de Basa, con su iglesia de Santa María.





Hay otras más pero no las visité.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ene-2016),HUESITO (18-ene-2016),Jonasino (18-ene-2016),Los terrines (18-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),sergi1907 (18-ene-2016),willi (18-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Me gusta especialmente la de S.Andres

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas todas y la verdad es que el entorno entre montañas y verde, acompañan mucho.
Gracias.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí pongo algunas iglesias que he podido ver en estos últimos viajes.

Budia, Guadalajara




Ermita de Santa Bárbara, en Durón, Guadalajara


Riudecanyes, Tarragona




Siurana, Tarragona






Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (28-jun-2016),HUESITO (23-jun-2016),Jonasino (23-jun-2016),Los terrines (23-jun-2016),perdiguera (07-ago-2016),willi (18-ene-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

Junto al embalse de Sant Martí de Tous se encuentra esta vieja iglesia abandonada.
Por lo que pude ver en su interior hay material de obra almacenado

----------

frfmfrfm (07-ago-2016),HUESITO (08-ago-2016),Jonasino (08-ago-2016),perdiguera (07-ago-2016),willi (18-ene-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

Embid de Ariza, Zaragoza



Deza, Soria

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016),frfmfrfm (26-dic-2016),HUESITO (26-dic-2016),Jonasino (26-dic-2016),Los terrines (26-dic-2016),perdiguera (26-dic-2016),willi (27-dic-2016)

----------


## sergi1907



----------

embalses al 100% (11-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (15-ene-2017),HUESITO (11-ene-2017),Jonasino (11-ene-2017),Los terrines (11-ene-2017),perdiguera (12-ene-2017),willi (11-ene-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Y esos megáfonos encima encima de la torre? ¿No van las campanas?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HUESITO

> ¿Y esos megáfonos encima encima de la torre? ¿No van las campanas?


Buenas tardes, entiendo que la megafonia será por la proximidad de las centrales nucleares de Asco y Vandellos...
Yo lo vi en Cofrentes, por si las moscas... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Jonasino (12-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> Buenas tardes, entiendo que la megafonia será por la proximidad de las centrales nucleares de Asco y Vandellos...
> Yo lo vi en Cofrentes, por si las moscas...


Muy posible. O también en muchas iglesias en vez de tocar las campanas fisicamente conectan una gabación.

----------


## perdiguera

La iglesia del Salvador en La Roda, destaca por su torre, que al estar situada en un montículo es visible desde muchos kilómetros a la redonda.
Para saber más: http://www.turismolaroda.com/que-ver...e-el-salvador/













Las golondrinas poblaban el cielo.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-may-2017),HUESITO (10-may-2017),Jonasino (11-may-2017),Los terrines (10-may-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

Madre mia, la cuarta foto es un reflejo de espiritu santo sobre la virgen en forma de paloma..
Gracias por las fotos Perdiguera.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-may-2017),perdiguera (10-may-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Siempre me acuerdo de esta iglesia desde la carretera antigua, como era una enorme recta la veias, la veias. pero nunca acababas de llegar.

----------

perdiguera (11-may-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

La iglesia del convento de las Claras en Almería se encuentra cerca de la subida a la Alcazaba en la plaza Vieja, lugar muy concurrido a la hora de comer, con multitud de bares y restaurantes.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-may-2017),frfmfrfm (23-may-2017),HUESITO (23-may-2017),Jonasino (24-may-2017),Los terrines (23-may-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

La catedral de Almería se encuentra secuestrada por el obispo. Hay que pagar 5 por persona para ver su interior, así que solo saqué fotos del exterior.

Una fachada lateral y la torre inconclusa, son las únicas imágenes que me apeteció tomar.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-may-2017),frfmfrfm (23-may-2017),HUESITO (23-may-2017),Los terrines (23-may-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo tampoco pago para entrar en una iglesia y menos cuando la restauración la pagamos todos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

perdiguera (23-may-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> La catedral de Almería se encuentra secuestrada por el obispo. Hay que pagar 5€ por persona para ver su interior, así que solo saqué fotos del exterior.


Tantas ya en España y no digamos fuera...

----------

perdiguera (24-may-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

La principal iglesia de Almansa es la arciprestal de la Asunción.
Para saber más: http://turismoalmansa.es/iglesia-de-la-asuncion/

Unas imágenes de la misma:

----------

embalses al 100% (01-ago-2017),frfmfrfm (14-jun-2017),HUESITO (14-jun-2017),Jonasino (15-jun-2017),Los terrines (14-jun-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

La basílica de Santa María del Mar, en Barcelona es conocida como una de las joyas del gótico catalán y epicentro de la novela la catedral del mar.
Para saber más: http://www.santamariadelmarbarcelona.org/inicio/

Unas fotos de ella.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-ago-2017),frfmfrfm (14-jun-2017),HUESITO (14-jun-2017),Jonasino (15-jun-2017),Los terrines (14-jun-2017)

----------

